# Buckhannon, WV - M 10 mos, O/S Likes K/D



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Buckhannon, WV










I am 10 months old and I need a new home. I love children and other dogs. I like being outside in the yard but when I am in the house I like laying on the floor and being petted by the 15 month old baby in the house. I never use the bathroom in the house when I am in. I am just too much for my family. I weigh about 85 lbs. I am currently not in the shelte so call and speak to Jan about me. For more information on one of our pets please call 304-472-3865* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 304-472-3865 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*, we will gladly answer any of your questions. All of our puppies/dogs receive a DHPP vaccination and worming when they arrive at the shelter. Thank you


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww what a sweet face!


----------



## snide (Sep 28, 2010)

Handsome boy!


----------



## verge (May 24, 2010)

sucks its so far away


----------

